# Moray in a 52 gallon?



## e36bmwtuner (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello, 

What is your opinion on keeping a moray in a 52 gallon tank for several months while I clear up my 110 gallon tank? I'm looking at a 20" Honeycomb Moray, just incase your wondering. 

Thanks for the input!
Ricki Weston


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

On a temporary basis, with proper care, I don't see a problem at all.


----------



## e36bmwtuner (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I just took delivery of my 10 inch long Yellow Edge Moray on Tuesday that came from the diver's den on liveaquaria.com. (sorry if im not supposed to name website here....). It appears healthy and seems like it has not been starved. So far, it has aclimated well to my tank. I am going to get some coral to put in the tank with him. I only have compact flourescents though so it'll be rather difficult to find compatible coral. I am going to get a new larger tank (probably about 10 feet long by 4 feet wide and 4 feet tall) that I'm going to transfer oops gotta go; be back in a bit


----------



## e36bmwtuner (Nov 23, 2008)

So as I was saying: I am going to transfer all my fish from my 110 gallon tank to my new big reef tank and I will put this moray either into the 110 or maybe even into the reef. It all depends on how agressive he is/becomes.

Ricki


----------



## ch08 (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds fine to me. I got a 27" yellowmouth moray in a 30gal rubbermaid tub right now and he's doing fine.


----------



## Old Man Of The Sea (Feb 12, 2007)

> On a temporary basis, with proper care, I don't see a problem at all


The problem in saying it as easy as that be, up too this point in time, I known of a great many who tried keeping this strong beautiful animal in even a bit larger type of tank. And up to now, not one of those many who began bragging of keeping this animal, still owns it today.



> I only have compact flourescents though so it'll be rather difficult to find compatible coral.


 The real problem in having larger growing eel species in a home reef aquarium is that, they will most certainly knock over corals. Unless your able to permanent position the corals, its something you not want to try.

But I do hope that you realize that the tess will grow, or could grow larger then 5-6' and is a very powerful animal who in time with 3-5 lbs LR`s, be like playing, bing-bong with them. also, the lid would have to be strongly secure to keep the animal inside its tank. 

Another thing be, a 110 for this eel, is not a good idea, it needs a far much larger tank, in order to have places to move around in.

Buddy


----------



## Old Man Of The Sea (Feb 12, 2007)

> bing-bong


 OOPS!!

That is Ping-Pong rather


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a 4 foot tall tank? are you sure about this? 

if your going to want to keep corals in this your going to need 400watt if not 1000watt halides


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

*I might be ignorant.*



e36bmwtuner said:


> probably about 10 feet long by 4 feet wide and 4 feet tall)



1045 Gallon Aquarium 120x48x48	

Is that what your talking about? is it acrylic? Cause if it is thats a good $11,970.00 Not including Lighting and the thousand pounds of gravel you need. Plus re-inforcing your House to hold up that weight. And the filtration is going to be INSANE.


If you get that and can get it going. invite me over cause id love to go scuba diving


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

hes talking about saltwater suicide, so it would be 800 lbs of live rock which is $2.50-10 a pound. 
a good 600 lbs of live sand which isnt cheap either and the halides are very expensive itself. electricity expenses alone will be extreme. running lights, a massive protien skimmer, powerheads and so on adds up on the bill very fast.


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> hes talking about saltwater suicide, so it would be 800 lbs of live rock which is $2.50-10 a pound.
> a good 600 lbs of live sand which isnt cheap either and the halides are very expensive itself. electricity expenses alone will be extreme. running lights, a massive protien skimmer, powerheads and so on adds up on the bill very fast.


well if he can afford to buy a tank that big. then im assuming he can afford the contents 

But still with something that big , you might get overworked from all the maintenance
. Why not just buy a car. cause in the end its going to cost as much as a car. ( a very nice one at that). 

if he is rich ill gladly Offer to do all the work with setting it up/cleaning it/picking out your fish!

Ill do it for the cost of living in your Mansion


----------



## darrelljonesdc (Jan 12, 2009)

I think your Moray eel will be fine eels are preety hardy, I would only have him in there alone because he might stop eating for a while and when he ready you wont want any fish just vanishing


----------



## Old Man Of The Sea (Feb 12, 2007)

darrelljonesdc said:


> I think your Moray eel will be fine eels are preety hardy, I would only have him in there alone because he might stop eating for a while and when he ready you wont want any fish just vanishing


This is what becomes a problem for those who wish to own such marine creatures that either grows to large, or are extremely aggressive. Within saying it so simple as what darrelljonesdc putting it, makes it difficult for the idea on owning such an animal that most who ever kept this creature, not still owns it today. If the person of this thread still will have this eel, know this. If you do all the best in keeping this animal in water quality and a variety/nutritional diet, it will one day break out of this tank, real easy like. And if not very healthy, it will linger in your tank, suffering for a long period of time, then die. Sure, eels are hardy, but many in this, not do all the very best they should, and in not doing their best, their eels reaches the point of their demise.

If you now have this animal, you would be wise to return it to your LFS :-(

Buddy


----------



## roosterman4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely not. With a Moray i would go with a 150 gallon at the minimum. You would be making a huge mistake to put that large of an eel in a 50 gallon tank.


----------

